# Backyard deer with dislocated shoulder



## mwalker1313 (Jun 14, 2007)

old girl looks like she might have been hit by car


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 14, 2007)

Other then the shoulder she looks pretty health and maybe with fawn.  nice pics


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 14, 2007)

Cool pics, Even got the bird in the last one.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 14, 2007)

That's got to hurt, gives me shivers


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 14, 2007)

ouch


----------



## Hoss (Jun 14, 2007)

Definitely looks healthy other than the shoulder.  Thanks for sharing the photos.

Hoss


----------



## mwalker1313 (Jun 14, 2007)

yup she does look good, other then a little hop to her step, she was eatin for about 2 hours before I decided to get camera, If she is still around in 3  months her leg wont be hurting anymore cause the freezer has a way of takin care of that


----------



## rip18 (Jun 16, 2007)

Yep, it is amazing what critters can do when they are less than "perfect."  

A deer & a towhee - pretty cool.

Looks like a bad kudzu thicket!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2007)

*That's a neat set of pics*

Thanks for sharing them with us


----------

